# how to fix cracks or splits on wooden post



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

On my backyard, i just have 16' x 36' wood patio cover built 3 days ago. Material include: 4 of 4"x6"-8ft posts, 2 of 4"x8"-20ft on top, 21 of 2"x6"-16ft beams and many stuff for roofing.
Yesterday, my mom spray water to clean patio ground. I dont know if water touch posts. Until today, i checked on posts. I see some long splittings from top to bottom of posts. Deep crack is 1/4". The splittings appear on 3 posts. I really dont know what kind of these wood. But i bought them $11 each from Homdepot. Is this normal character of wood? Do i need to fix it? and how do i fix it. I'm homeowner not a builder and know nothing much about wood or construction. Thanks for any advice

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

They look to be a construction grade...could be fir, spruce , hemlock, or pine. Doesn't look like they will fall apart. You could fill the cracks with mixing up a two part epoxy, and forcing it in with a putty knife. Drag the face smooth. Do the applications in small amounts as the epoxy may not have a long open working time.












 








.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> They look to be a construction grade...could be fir, spruce , hemlock, or pine. Doesn't look like they will fall apart. You could fill the cracks with mixing up a two part epoxy, and forcing it in with a putty knife. Drag the face smooth. Do the applications in small amounts as the epoxy may not have a long open working time.
> 
> .


What is "2 part" epoxy mixing ?I heard epoxy might make splitting wider?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You could use a packaged epoxy that gets mixed when dispensed...like this. Or a two bottle kit that you mix yourself as seen here. Epoxy doesn't expand as some polyurethane glues, like Gorilla glue...which I would not use.












 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's the nature of a post to check or crack*

The way the post is cut from the center of the log usually results in cracks like you are showing. 
Rather than "repairing" the crack, which in my opinion, won't last I would conceal the cracks with white 30 yr exterior caulking from the Home depot. It's somewhat flexible, waterproof and will last quite a long while. The cracks I see are not structural and will not affect the strength of the post. Just fill them up and they'll be fine. Something like this:


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i would wait a while b4 filling. the drying is probably not done yet. i would fill it with caulking not silicone. thats probably a doug fir beam and its common to split while drying.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Yep, what they said :thumbsup:

PS. Your mum did not cause this when she washed the patio down with the water hose :no:
If wood wants to split or twist or cup or bow it will . Its' in it's nature to do what it wants :yes:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2011)

Manuka Jock said:


> Yep, what they said :thumbsup:
> 
> PS. Your mum did not cause this when she washed the patio down with the water hose :no:
> If wood wants to split or twist or cup or bow it will . Its' in it's nature to do what it wants :yes:


hahah  my mum caused it or not but i never blame on her.
I searched on Homdepot i found some called Wood glues. I dont know which should i use ? Caulking tube is too much for this crack. I want small tube enough for this fix.
At first I'm disapppointed because of the wood problem. I feel better when i received comments on this forum. You know that i want safety is the first priority. Anyway I'm still happy for this patio project which cost me total $2600.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

mix up some automotive bondo, fill and prime/paint.


----------

